# j1772 extension cord



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

For a home-installed EVSE, would there be any issue with cutting the cord between the EVSE and the J1772 connector and splicing in a NEMA L14-30 connector (L1/L2/G/signal)? That way any standard generator cord could be used to extend the reach of the EVSE. As I understand it, the control 'logic' between the proximity sensor and the ground is in the handle, so only the signal wire needs to feed back to the EVSE.

This would allow the cord to be nice and short when parking in the garage, and then with the extension in place it would also reach the driveway. I'm wondering if I'm missing a gotcha in here?


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

dladd said:


> For a home-installed EVSE, would there be any issue with cutting the cord between the EVSE and the J1772 connector and splicing in a NEMA L14-30 connector (L1/L2/G/signal)? That way any standard generator cord could be used to extend the reach of the EVSE. As I understand it, the control 'logic' between the proximity sensor and the ground is in the handle, so only the signal wire needs to feed back to the EVSE.
> 
> This would allow the cord to be nice and short when parking in the garage, and then with the extension in place it would also reach the driveway. I'm wondering if I'm missing a gotcha in here?


It's not that easy. There are 5 wires in a J1772. You need to also splice the signal and should do the proximity wire too.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought the proximity pin wiring was all in the handle. does that wIre even connect up back at the EVSE?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Why don't you just install a three pronged receptacle somewhere near the charger, under the hood or trunk, with an ac relay, so you can use the longer cord. The reason for the relay is to isolate the two from each other.

Roy


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

right now I charge through an L6-30 and manually ramp up the Manzanita Micro PFC-30 each time. Then ramp down the current when I need to leave so I don't destroy my inlet connector disconnecting under load. It works fine. BUT the WAF (wife acceptance factor) is pretty poor... Older EVSE's are pretty cheap, I'm in the process of ebaying an EVI DS-50 and converting it to J1772 like this: http://www.tucsonev.com/EVIDS50.html. 

With this it will be easy plug and play, dead until plugged in, and GFCI protected. Works for my car, my mom's EV, my friends Volt, whatever. But sometimes I park in the garage, sometimes in the driveway. It's a pain to have a 25 foot cord when all I need is 5 feet. So why not have a 5 foot cord that can quickly extend to 25 feet when needed?

I guess my question boils down to this. Does the proximity wire need to go back to the EVSE or not? Or maybe they are not all the same? As far as I can tell from the link above, there are only 4 wires entering the DS-50 from the handle.


----------

